# Wanted - SunTour 20 tooth sprocket



## Mr Celine (30 Dec 2007)

My would be winter hack dates from the early nineties and is equipped with a 7 speed SunTour accushift cassette. The sprockets are in reasonable condition apart from the 20 tooth, which has lost a couple of teeth.

Anyone got a suntour 20 tooth sprocket lying around? 

NB Unlike the current SR Suntour these sprockets are not compatible with Shimano splines.


----------



## mickle (30 Dec 2007)

Jeez, you'll be lucky. I was a big Suntour fan back in the day but the likelyhood of you finding a spare is close to zero. good luck and I'll keep a look out.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2007)

http://www.yellowjersey.org/stour80a.html

Tried asking here Mr Celine? Back up to the home page and it might be worth a phone call...you never know.


----------



## Mr Celine (30 Dec 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I've found an American ebay shop selling them, so I wondered if anyone on here still had any. 
By the time anything arrives from the US, the motivation for restoring the old bike (a combination of road salt and a new chain and sprockets on the good bike) will have disappeared!


----------

